# Nissan GT-R Spec V confirmed, caught running the 'Ring



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

Those spy shots we showed you yesterday of a higher-performance GT-R have been confirmed by inside sources as the Spec V model, which will both shed poundage and gain power compared to its baser sibling. Weight is expected to drop by over 300 pounds thanks to extensive use of carbon fiber, and as for how much power the twin-turbo 3.8L V6 will make in Spec V trim... some are saying 550 - 600 horsepower, though we think that's a bit optimistic as well as just overkill. These shots show the GT-R Spec V attacking a corner at the Nurburgring, and in the German sun we can see the new front splitter below the grille and carbon fiber rear wing much clearer. The current GT-R's performance has already surprised us all, but it's clear that this is just beginning for Nissan's new halo car.

Source: Spy Shots: Nissan GT-R Spec V confirmed, caught running the 'Ring - Autoblog


----------

